# The surge.



## HooversKen (Jan 6, 2017)

I haven't been driving for but about 5 days. I'm in Birmingham and they are closing roads. If you don't or haven't lived here you don't know, but they are not good at driving. Anyway I looked on that App and it said it was surging. And I excepted a ding that was 24 minutes away. And I excected it. And it end up being up the mountain in Greystone that was very winding. And it was about the worse condition to drive in that I could think of. I almost wrecked 5 times and I have a new car. Anyway when I looked at what the fare paid was 10 dollars. I thought it was surging, WTH. I lived in states where winter got bad. And I'm pretty good at driving. But I choose the fastest route because I knew exactly were they where they were going. And I looked trying to figure this out and where I dropped them off 2 miles away was red. What do you do?


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

You got $10 bucks , that's way better than 3-4$ , was driving yesterday early morning roads were very bad, was snowing, a lot of uphilland down hill, many cars were stuck, got tow ping at surge, after 20 min ,surge gone completely,,by the way in this condition were 1.6x to 3x  which is low , since the weather very bad and most trips here are short , 1-3 miles, even with 3x surge you get 10$ for driving 3 miles , and the reason of this ,is that here is some new drivers don't have any clue how they could made money from 3$ trips, I believe they are retired ppl since I saw one, or some they just drive for fun , so where the surge gone, I'm gone too, the surge is a joke , if uber want to solve this and re drivers can earn well , they must keep the surge


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Dont worry about your pings being in a surge area. Make sure they have a multiplier (ie) 2.2x


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

Invest in good driving gloves.


----------

